# Presidents Cup Match up for Thursday



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

here are the line ups for Thursday. what do you all think of the 6th Match up

Presidents Cup match previews: Thursday's foursomes - PGATOUR.COM

I think the media will have a field day with this.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I keep forgetting you "Down Under" folks are a day a head of us North Americans. I did not watch any of the event, but I just read that Woody, and Stricker were soundly whup up on by Scott, and Choi. 

So far the media has been gracious, reporting mostly on the pre, and post round hand shakes between Woods, and Williams. I am not sure that Woods playing in the same group as Willaims had a poor mental effect on Woody's play, or that Choi and Scott simply out played them. As for Stricker I don't think he has played competitively since late September. Perhaps he was a bit rusty. Luckily the rest of the American team came through, with no losses. 

This loss by Woods, might have an effect on how Couples schedules him the rest of the way. There's a lot of "told you so" critics out there right now. 

As for Norman's chagrin, America's "Heart" is still in tack, and healthy. :laugh:

I have always like Choi's chances of winning regardless of what ever event he is playing in. He's a solid competitor. :thumbsup: 

It's also entering into your summer season as we northern hemisphere folks march into winter. Right? Stay cool.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

What I was able to watch yesterday, the US was 2 up, With that I think the play has been excellent and Greg Norman and Fed Couples put good players together. Tiger I think was playing well yet still thinks about his image to much for a full comeback. who ever win the cup it will be weell earned. GO STARS and STRIPES:headbang:


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Now that this President's Cup is history, I noticed a couple of things by the media. Out side of the Golf Channel, this shin dig was 3rd, or 4th page sports news. Even Sporting News gave other stories more importance, plus they don't even list "Golf" on their headline banner. Our local news paper kept it buried in the back pages of their sports section all week. In fact their biggest column on it was that Woody made the final, deciding putt, and even that was 3rd page news. Hard to imagine anything Woody does only being 3rd page news. Then again, perhaps winning a match against "Badds" probably is not that news worthy in the first place. 

Does not mean it was not important news in other parts of the world. I am sure in the Land Down Below (great song) it was news of more importance. I would also suspect Asia kept it on their sporting radar. 

At any rate I'm glad the American Team won. One of my favorites (Furyk) had a pretty good run for the week. Now we can look forward to the Ryder Cup next year, which seems to get more hype than the President's Cup. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kyle Lucernas (Nov 8, 2011)

It was a great game for the Americans especially for Woods who clinches the big W.


----------

